# What is your hedgehogs color preference?



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello everyone!

I have been noticing that my hedgehog has been drawn to certain colors more than others, such as blue and green colors... I have read (somewhere on here) that one hedgehog would be grumpy if his owner would wear red... Also I have seen that hedgehogs prefer brightly colored toys  

So I was wondering what are your hedgehogs color preference if you have noticed any?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I've had a few that didn't like bright yellow. Smokey didn't like red. Given a choice, I would say that most prefer a dark coloured bag to a light coloured one but I prefer the light colours because it shows up any off coloured urine or blood. I've also found the same when it comes to wheels. I've had numerous that preferred the comfort wheels and I can only think that it has to do with being a dark colour. Of course, once again, I prefer the light. :lol:


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Nancy said:


> I've had a few that didn't like bright yellow. Smokey didn't like red. Given a choice, I would say that most prefer a dark coloured bag to a light coloured one but I prefer the light colours because it shows up any off coloured urine or blood. I've also found the same when it comes to wheels. I've had numerous that preferred the comfort wheels and I can only think that it has to do with being a dark colour. Of course, once again, I prefer the light. :lol:


  Teddy Bear doesn't like light fabrics but does not mind his light green CSBW...odd... :lol:


----------

